# My shed



## wm460 (May 13, 2008)

This is my piece of paradise its 26'L X 13'W X 10'H
There's 17 X Power points, 8 X 3' fluro lights, 2 X 4' fans, with plans for an air conditioner after a day of 48 degrees C 
( I think that is about 118 degrees F )




Outside my shed , two blinds to stop me getting sun burnt in the winter.



What the floor looked like before I cleaned up.



My welding bench, not that it get used for welding any more all welding is done out side now.
Microwave for drying wood, heating coffee and birds eyes.



Some of my collection, my new jointer, that I had to have and part of the main bench.



My Triton table saw, back left hand corner of shed. Note the silky Oak dressing table and the 1940 radio that I'm going to get around to restoring, ( about the last 4 or 5 years).



The back right hand corner, the big red tool box.



My 10' X 13' T.V. stand also doubles as extra storage area.



All nice and clean.



The outhouse, 2hp dust collector lined with 2" foam packaging (gray) and double layer of broccoli boxes lids.
The arrow was how I turned it on until I bypassed the switch and hard wired it to a switch next to my lathe.



" Cooper " guarding the supplies

Well I must give special thanks to my mate RonInSpringTX after seeing the photos of his shop it gave me the motivation 
(shamed me) into cleaning my shed up. Thanks Mate.

Funny I found all this extra floor.

All comments welcome,

Well its time for a icy cold Coopers, the beer that is not the dog.
Cheer's,
Bob.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 13, 2008)

nice looking shed mate!


----------



## BrentK (May 13, 2008)

I am jealous cant build any type of shed in my neighborhood restrictions. It would cost me to much money at this time to even think about building a shed for the me time the garage will have to do.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 14, 2008)

OMG Bob, think you got me beat!!  appears you have more room, good placement on excess wood, etc. Great job on cleaning it!!  Now stay on top of it!!! (NOT!!!!)  Hope the doctors say you are on the mend!!  Catchya later buddy.  What's your dogs name??

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 14, 2008)

G'day Ron,
The shed still clean only because I cant do much, as for the room  I'm sure there is a wicked god mother, mother in law or something stealing it, every time I go in there is less space.

My dog name is Cooper, she is an Australian Cattle Dog.

Back to the concentration camp tomorrow on light duties, bit of a bummer apart from the pain I could get use to staying home.

Cheers, 
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 16, 2008)

LOL Bob, don't you mean MORE space, if your god mother, mother-in-law is stealing stuff??  What kind of wood is that in the middle of the floor??  OK on Cooper being your dog, is he kind of like the one Mel Gibson had in the Mad Max movies. What kind of dog is it, a dingo??  or an Australian shepherd?? (that's we call them here, my brother had one, he was great!!)you were right, 48C = 118.4F  how the hell do you stand that????   geeeeeeezzzz.   hope you feel better, wish you had a hot tub!!
well, break open about a dozen brews, that'll do the trick!!
later mate
Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 16, 2008)

Howdy Ron, So long since I saw Mad Max I had forgotten about his dog but now that you mention it I vaguely remember it and I think it was a cattle dog.
Australian Cattle Dog is the overall name for this breed, its broken up in to three groups, Blue Heeler, Red Heeler and Smithfield. Smithfield the royalty or elite of this breed, there was only one breeder of smithfields in Aust. Also they are born with a stumpy tail, the red and blue have normal long tail.
The mother of mine was pure Red Heeler, the father Smithfield/Blue Heeler.(brag, brag)
10 month of the year you can have a B.B.Q in shorts and T shirt, but 48 to bloody hot for me, before next summer I want an air con in my shed.
Cheers Bob


----------



## wm460 (May 17, 2008)

G'Day Ron,
The Wood is African Mahogany, Gravilla, Acacia I saw at the dump,
unknown wood from the dump I wish I grab the lot, I have never seen the that type of wood before.
And a piece of Streaky Bay Pub, Streaky Bay is a town in South Aust, A mate bought it back.
Couple of pieces I picked up out bush the last time I went camping.

Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## wm460 (May 17, 2008)

Some bowls I turned green with the unknown wood.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 18, 2008)

sweet bowls Bob!!  Almost looks like a Bocote, or lighter Cocobolo from Cent./S.America... or is that stuff you found also???
later buddy

Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 18, 2008)

G'Evening Ronnie,
I only picked one piece of this wood from the dump much to my regret now. 
today I got a bit motivated picked a piece of wood from one of my outside wood pile, when I trimmed of the ends of a piece of ceder it looked a bit like the grain and pattern of the bowls when I turn it tomorrow I should know for sure.
Well cheers for now after reading your recipe of your Baby back it made me hungry so I'm ready for tea.
Till next time,
Bob.


----------



## wm460 (May 21, 2008)

Isn't anybody interested to make a comment


----------

